# Lightning danger in the greenhouse?



## zem (Dec 10, 2013)

it's a thunderstorm with lightning, will last few days. will the frame of the greenhouse direct the lightning to the ground if it strikes, and protect people inside? or will it hit an unlucky person inside? is there a way to be in a greenhouse safely in a thunderstorm? I like being in there mostly when it is raining, i also go there at the beginning of the rain season often to check for any leaks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2013)

Do you have a grounding rod connected to the greenhouse and run into the ground?  If not, the greenhouse is not grounded.  However, I doubt that a greenhouse is going to "attract" lightning.  I wouldn't be any more afraid in a greenhouse than any other structure.  We have tons of greenhouses around where I live because we have vast amounts of geothermal water.  We also get nasty thunderstorms.  However, I have never seen or heard of lightning hitting the greenhouses.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 11, 2013)

If ya get hit...buy a lottery ticket!!


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do you have a grounding rod connected to the greenhouse and run into the ground?  If not, the greenhouse is not grounded.  However, I doubt that a greenhouse is going to "attract" lightning.  I wouldn't be any more afraid in a greenhouse than any other structure.  We have tons of greenhouses around where I live because we have vast amounts of geothermal water.  We also get nasty thunderstorms.  However, I have never seen or heard of lightning hitting the greenhouses.


the greenhouse is on my roof the feet of the structure are screwed to the concrete floor, is that not enough to direct a lightning strike to the ground? I also wonder if the space between the poles of the structure will let the strike inside... from what I read, greenhouses are not safe, but couldn't find why, there is not 1 fact i could find about how greenhouses around the world operate safely in thunderstorms, there must be an answer, because the whole purpose of a greenhouse is to isolate environmental conditions from plants. 
anyway the storm resided a little bit will be back in hours, this is only my test greenhouse for a bigger farm plan, and i am looking for answers for all the questions that could come up, and this is one of them


----------



## lindseyj (Jan 2, 2014)

We need to be careful with our fast moving stormy springtimes, lightening comes from nowhere. Though I have never heard about lightening in a greenhouse, still we need to be careful and must know safety measures.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2014)

Be safe and put a lightning rod up,,especially if it will give ya peace of mind.


----------

